

Ten things you might not know about antimatter - dnetesn
http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/april-2015/ten-things-you-might-not-know-about-antimatter

======
tsm
> If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
> we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to
> "How To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is
> meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."

And in general I found it linkbaity

